# Zyliss Aluminum Vise



## WesternSaw

Hello Fellas
I really don't think I have been on this forum before but it seems like the place to put it,also maybe i will place it on the Off Topic as well.Does anyone here own a Zyliss portable bench vise ,or one of the knockoff's like it?Maybe the Power Pro 2000,or similar.I have had one handed down to me and so far there seems to be only one part missing.Do you know if the parts from these different vise's can be interchanged?Maybe I have an earlier model of the Zyliss as there is no engraved Zyliss logo on mine.Do you know where to get parts for these Canada ,USA?Any information on this subject would be greatly appreciated
Thanks in Advance
Lawrence


----------



## demographic

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello Fellas
> I really don't think I have been on this forum before but it seems like the place to put it,also maybe i will place it on the Off Topic as well.Does anyone here own a Zyliss portable bench vise ,or one of the knockoff's like it?Maybe the Power Pro 2000,or similar.I have had one handed down to me and so far there seems to be only one part missing.Do you know if the parts from these different vise's can be interchanged?Maybe I have an earlier model of the Zyliss as there is no engraved Zyliss logo on mine.Do you know where to get parts for these Canada ,USA?Any information on this subject would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks in Advance
> Lawrence




The only thing I know about them is from a book I have on making woodworking benches.
From memory they look pretty good and are well made.

Sorry if that informations not much use, its all I know.


----------



## Ted J

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello Fellas
> I really don't think I have been on this forum before but it seems like the place to put it,also maybe i will place it on the Off Topic as well.Does anyone here own a Zyliss portable bench vise ,or one of the knockoff's like it?Maybe the Power Pro 2000,or similar.I have had one handed down to me and so far there seems to be only one part missing.Do you know if the parts from these different vise's can be interchanged?Maybe I have an earlier model of the Zyliss as there is no engraved Zyliss logo on mine.Do you know where to get parts for these Canada ,USA?Any information on this subject would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks in Advance
> Lawrence



Check it against the manual....


----------



## demographic

Ted J said:


> Check it against the manual....



Good find, I didn't realise they were so versatile.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Ted J*

Hello Ted, Thanks for the link to the vise.i think i am missing what is called a remote.It let's you move the one jaw of the vise to whatever length you would need.I will have to search around to see if I can find a part
Many Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## Ted J

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello Ted, Thanks for the link to the vise.i think i am missing what is called a remote.It let's you move the one jaw of the vise to whatever length you would need.I will have to search around to see if I can find a part
> Many Thanks
> Lawrence



ya might wanna act fast.... there's one for sale on Woodnet, *here*

Ted


----------



## WesternSaw

*Zyliss Vise*

Hi Ted
Thanks for the link to the Zyliss for sale!It is however too rich for my blood.I saw on ebay that there was a what seemed to be a very new updated version and they wanted hundred's for it.WOW!I have sent a couple of emails to places in hopes of getting the one part
Thanks Again
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw

*Zyliss Aluminium Vise*

Just did a search and found my old post.But I can't remember how to put a link to it on this thread.
Lawrence


----------

